# My brand new garage.....



## AndyD

Well folks, I finally got moved into my own first house with.......the most important bit, a garage 

Been in about a month now, and due to it being a new build I have just been trying to get things sorted, still waiting on my sofa to arrive from DFS so took advantage of the empty living room and moved all my gear from the garage in to get it painted.

So as always pictures paint a thousand words,

































































Got further plans to seal the floor and paint it, also to paint my red border around the middle, build a bench at the back, new electrics (sockets, batten lights, external security and courtesy lights etc etc)

So stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## swiftshine

Nice one mate:thumb:
Doesn't look a bad size for a new build. A lot of them seem to be tiny these days. What are the measurements?


----------



## beardboy

Good work - that's a great looking garage and nice size for a single too!


----------



## AndyD

Its 12ft x 19ft!! So not bad size at all!


----------



## Kingy

Looks well mate. :thumb: Ta for sharing. 

Depending on budget - if you can do epoxy resin floor that is much more durable. I sealed and painted my garage floor and the problem is the paint soon looks shabby and can pull up when warm tyres are run over it. (Motorbike tyres are a pain for this). Plus once you have painted it you are stuck with that. Whilst you have a new floor you have the choice. 

If you have or can get a cold water tap its nice and convenient. 
Just a case of setting it out so everything is logically placed. 
Good fun sorting it all out.


----------



## North east Car Care

Nice space Andy


----------



## AndyD

Kingy said:


> Looks well mate. :thumb: Ta for sharing.
> 
> Depending on budget - if you can do epoxy resin floor that is much more durable. I sealed and painted my garage floor and the problem is the paint soon looks shabby and can pull up when warm tyres are run over it. (Motorbike tyres are a pain for this). Plus once you have painted it you are stuck with that. Whilst you have a new floor you have the choice.
> 
> If you have or can get a cold water tap its nice and convenient.
> Just a case of setting it out so everything is logically placed.
> Good fun sorting it all out.


I would love to do it epoxy or the floor tiles, but im hoping if I seal it and do it all properly international floor paint will do the job  fingers crossed lol


----------



## Silva1

Oi What the hell you doing Andy stealling my colour theme and trying to take all the glory 

Just joking mate  Coming along nicely indeed :thumb:
for me epoxy floor is touch it off nicely  thats what am planning to do over the easter holidays. Going to buy the kit some costco if its still available 

Looking forward to the next few updates and keep them coming :thumb:
Any future plans to come ? Some sturddy shelving perhaps ?


----------



## Puntoboy

Lovely work there Andy. Top job. 

Will look sweet when kitted out!


----------



## ianking

Excellent color scheme when you get the red border on.


----------



## VIPER

Looks great that, mate :thumb:

Are you going for any extra security on the side door and window at all? By that I really mean something to stop prying eyes looking at what's inside.


----------



## jamest

Looks like a nice garage, which mine was bigger so I could actually fit my car in it.


----------



## AndyD

Silva1 said:


> Oi What the hell you doing Andy stealling my colour theme and trying to take all the glory
> 
> Just joking mate  Coming along nicely indeed :thumb:
> for me epoxy floor is touch it off nicely  thats what am planning to do over the easter holidays. Going to buy the kit some costco if its still available
> 
> Looking forward to the next few updates and keep them coming :thumb:
> Any future plans to come ? Some sturddy shelving perhaps ?


Lol I know mate, I did tell you I was going to try it!! I loved the look of yours! Do you every watch 'the garage' on discovery turbo, he has the same colour scheme only with his red strip half way up the white.

Next plans are to get a bench built across the back wall then some proper lighting and sockets sorted out! :thumb:


----------



## AndyD

Pit Viper said:


> Looks great that, mate :thumb:
> 
> Are you going for any extra security on the side door and window at all? By that I really mean something to stop prying eyes looking at what's inside.


Thanks mate, I was thinking of some kind of tint or very light frost but not to sure, something I have to investigate further.


----------



## Silva1

Yes you did mention lol
Get some paint on that floor and you'll be laughing

Dont think I can say I have ever watched it but i'll keep my eye out one night :thumb:


----------



## Craigsax

i really like the look of that andy.


----------



## ghost_walker

frost the glass lets in plenty light but keeps prying eyes out


----------



## AndyD

Cheers for the coments guys!!



ghost_walker said:


> frost the glass lets in plenty light but keeps prying eyes out


Is this a DIY job if so where can you buy it?


----------



## Kingy

AndyD said:


> Is this a DIY job if so where can you buy it?


Measure the window and bob into a local glazing company. You can buy the glass and DIY, but if they are out and about locally they may fit it for very little. With the right tools and knowledge its a quick job.


----------



## AndyD

Kingy said:


> Measure the window and bob into a local glazing company. You can buy the glass and DIY, but if they are out and about locally they may fit it for very little. With the right tools and knowledge its a quick job.


Cool cheers mate that might not be a job for to far down the line, don't want prying eyes looking at all my goodies :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green

another cheaper alternative would be to fit some frosted film instead of removing/replacing the actual panes. I applied this on my back door in the kitchen about 3 years ago, still looking 100% and being in a kitchen is regularly steamed up with condensation so no need to worry about that. Picked up a roll for i think about £10 from my local B&Q, you can obviously buy online also.


----------



## chunkytfg

What is it with you lot and painted garage floors!!!!!

CARPET :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Cant beat it and when working on your car kneeling, laying and sitting on it doesnt end up with cold bits:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Andy_Green said:


> another cheaper alternative would be to fit some frosted film instead of removing/replacing the actual panes. I applied this on my back door in the kitchen about 3 years ago, still looking 100% and being in a kitchen is regularly steamed up with condensation so no need to worry about that. Picked up a roll for i think about £10 from my local B&Q, you can obviously buy online also.


Was just about to suggest a DIY applied film myself :thumb:



chunkytfg said:


> What is it with you lot and painted garage floors!!!!!
> 
> CARPET :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Cant beat it and when working on your car kneeling, laying and sitting on it doesnt end up with cold bits:thumb::thumb::thumb:


:thumb: I've got carpet in mine - a nice red tartan


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice. But part of the OCD in me thinks you should have put some tape around the wall and got a straight line where the 2 colours match


----------



## Andy_Green

Mat @ SWS said:


> very nice. But part of the OCD in me thinks you should have put some tape around the wall and got a straight line where the 2 colours match


Think the plan is to paint a red boarder between the two which i bet will be done neater than the current merge.


----------



## RandomlySet

ahhh..... nice one

Was thinking that the way you have done it, is the way you would decorate a room if you're putting on a border after..... If you're painting a red border, then it should look sweet


----------



## AndyD

Mat @ SWS said:


> ahhh..... nice one
> 
> Was thinking that the way you have done it, is the way you would decorate a room if you're putting on a border after..... If you're painting a red border, then it should look sweet


yup mate red border is going to be painted around the middle covering the join, fire cracker red :thumb:


----------



## AndyD

ok so last night I got the concrete sealed.....










And this morning I got my first coat of floor paint on!


----------



## AndyD

Andy_Green said:


> another cheaper alternative would be to fit some frosted film instead of removing/replacing the actual panes. I applied this on my back door in the kitchen about 3 years ago, still looking 100% and being in a kitchen is regularly steamed up with condensation so no need to worry about that. Picked up a roll for i think about £10 from my local B&Q, you can obviously buy online also.


Do you have a picture of it on? Has it peeled back at any of the edges at all?


----------



## aussiedriver

Real nice!


----------



## wickey

liking the colour scheme mate


----------



## big-daf

a wee bit of ibrox in your garage :lol::lol:

looking good think im gonna paint mine PT fc colours :doublesho


----------



## ads2k

Looks great :thumb:

I wonder how long it will be before you fill it :lol:


----------



## baseballlover1

Great garage! You really closed it in when you put the blue up though! . 

And not sure how much i like the red floor haha. I guess its just us damn americans ha.


----------



## AndyD

Cheers guys, I really like it so each to there own lol. 

started getting my red strip on, pictures to follow, gonna take me a good couple of coats tho!


----------



## RRobert

big-daf said:


> a wee bit of ibrox in your garage :lol::lol:
> 
> looking good think im gonna paint mine PT fc colours :doublesho


thats what i was thinking !:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green

AndyD said:


> Do you have a picture of it on? Has it peeled back at any of the edges at all?


Not at the minute (in work) but I can get one tonight if I remember. No peeling at all. It was available in different designs also, the straight frost look wasnt in stock when I needed it so I went for like a circle design. Like I said i'll try and remember to get a pic tonight.:thumb:


----------



## leeshez

Wow i like that .


----------



## AndyD

Ok so since my last update, I have got the border strip taped of and painted, took me 5 coats to cover it properly!!!! But I think it was worth it looks really well!










So After that got another coat of paint on the floor, and am going to do one more as I have enough paint left and might as well use it up. Here what it looking like now.....


----------



## Mr Face Jr

Nice garage and love the red trim around the sides!


----------



## Ebbe J

Nice place you have there.  


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## AndyD

Cheers dudes! I got the last coat of floor paint on this morning, Im busy all next week with work but the following week I am going to try and get my bench started! Yehaa!


----------



## Andy_Green

AndyD said:


> Do you have a picture of it on? Has it peeled back at any of the edges at all?


As requested, photos of the window film; (click-able thumbs btw)





:thumb:


----------



## AndyD

And thats just b&q own stick on film?

That looks like a cracker job, may have to purchase some of that for a little added security from prying eyes!


----------



## Andy_Green

Yeah stick on stuff from b&q,like I said they had various designs from the plain frosted look to slighty different designs like the one I chose. Stick on then I cut the boarder out as you see using a metal ruler laid against the edge of the frame and cut with a scapel. Still looking like I did it yesterday, most tricky part I guess is applying it without the bubbles but that's down to technique.


----------



## Yoghurtman

S W E E T G A R A G E. Looking foward to seeing it all completed and in use........


----------



## AndyD

Yoghurtman said:


> S W E E T G A R A G E. Looking foward to seeing it all completed and in use........


Cheers :thumb: me too mate!!


----------



## nuttynil

great garage some nice cupboards stainless steel work top would look great.


----------



## ayrtonsenna

looks ready to move into, never mind putting garage gear in it!!


----------



## hallett

nice garage :thumb:

i take it a car will fit in that with room to work around


----------



## AndyD

Yeah mate, I was quite lucky, its slightly bigger than a single garage, my estate fits in! Just building a bench and some shelfing at the moment and getting bits and bobs sorted, will update with more pictures.


----------



## eddie bullit

what is it??? looks more like a bedroom than a garage very swish well done mate:thumb:


----------



## c11ris

Fantastic looking garage i cant even fit my car in mine lol.

Where abouts in NI are you?


----------



## AndyD

Im in Larne mate! You NI as well?


----------



## c11ris

Yea from Armagh myself.


----------



## AndyD

So little update then, got my windows frosted for bit of added security, keep prying eyes out! Started construction of my work bench at the back of the garage, next in line is going to be the electrics, then to sort out storage after that! So as always piccys......


----------



## SausageStick

that Sir, is looking the mutts nutz!
(dont throw any arrows with a car in range


----------



## -tom-

that looks stunning bud very very nice.

greta little work area away from the better half :lol:

tom


----------



## AndyD

Cheers guys! Slowly but surely getting it the way I want it!


----------



## shabba

you are one lucky man!


----------



## Gary-360

That's a cracking garage mate, I'm very envious having only an old Marley myself 

Looking to get a new one built in the next couple of years hopefully.

Gary


----------



## Curley89

Any chance of a pic with your car in? Doing plans for a garage atm 

Id like to see what sort of width id have to work around the car. My dad was thinking a width of 10ft would be enough.


----------



## hotwaxxx

Brilliant - I love the paint combinations. I could quite happily live in your garage.

Just wondering how much space you would have to work on a car as it does look a little tight though.


----------



## Ronnie

liking it alot!!! good to see you have your priorities sorted get moved in and sort the garage first!! I have been moved 6 months and only got to paint my garage 2 weeks ago and all my stuff is STILL in storage!!! very nice indeed!


----------



## graeme

looks amazing. Myself and partner are looking at moving soon and i have been saying i dont care if it has a good sized kitchen love it must have a garage.

the only issue will be getting an ok size. most we have looked at online will take my vectra but only leave a metre at the end and half a metre at the sides so not much room to work.


----------



## AndyD

so made a start with the electrics, got 2 100W bench lights and a shed load more sockets installed still got to do the flourescent lights but need a hand with them and no one was about to hold them up for me lol!

Thanks for the replies guys! I will get a pic uploaded soon of car in also so you can see what room I have around it!!


----------



## John-R-

AndyD said:


>


Aarrrghhh [email protected] collectors   
Thats what mine turned nto anyway 

John


----------



## AndyD

John-R- said:


> Aarrrghhh [email protected] collectors
> Thats what mine turned nto anyway
> 
> John


hehehe mine better not, I have even labelled the size of screws I have in each!!!


----------



## R32rob

I have garage envy.......

Thats one great garage!


----------



## AndyD

R32rob said:


> I have garage envy.......
> 
> Thats one great garage!


Cheers mate! Its almost there!!! But the misus had a go at me the other day finally saying spending to much time in there and that she wanted the living room decorated so its slightly on hold now lol!!


----------



## graeme

AndyD said:


> Cheers mate! Its almost there!!! But the misus had a go at me the other day finally saying spending to much time in there and that she wanted the living room decorated so its slightly on hold now lol!!


women eh? lol Great work so far mate:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

AndyD said:


> Cheers mate! Its almost there!!! But the misus had a go at me the other day finally saying spending to much time in there and that she wanted the living room decorated so its slightly on hold now lol!!


Give her a paint brush and tell her to crack on then.


----------



## david g

Nice colour scheme ,must be a Rangers man


----------



## ianFRST

awesome mate, absolutely awesome!!!

i think you should paint the bench black, and have an ally top on it


----------



## JP825

Really likes your garage ...good job!


----------



## AndyD

Been meaning to update this for a while now, here is a quick picture I had on my phone of the car in the garage before any work commenced! Notice all the extra room taken up by boxes and crap that is no longer there! I'm still working between garage and living room, however almost there! Will update again later on progress!


----------



## Craigo

that is a massive garage for a new builkd!


----------



## AndyD

Yeah its cracking job! Thats an estate in there and I still got loads of room, you should see it when I have missus wee corsa in!


----------



## Phil H

very nice indeed! nice and roomy too. Like the colour scheme. 

Can i ask how long DFS took to deliver the sofa?


----------



## AndyD

Phil H said:


> Can i ask how long DFS took to deliver the sofa?


They had quoted 8 weeks and it arrived about a week and a half early :thumb:

Luckily I was ready to move my gear back in by that point!


----------



## AndyD

Few further updates, just squeezing working in here amongest everything else rather busy at work at moment! But slowly getting there!!


----------



## SURFERROSA

Garage is taking shape nicely Andy, keep at it big chap:thumb:

Is there some 'hidden' meaning behind your chosen colour scheme?


----------



## AndyD

SURFERROSA said:


> Garage is taking shape nicely Andy, keep at it big chap:thumb:
> 
> Is there some 'hidden' meaning behind your chosen colour scheme?


Lol no mate its not related to Rangers  It just so happens to be those colours, there is another guy on here with same colour scheme and I thought it looked well cool and the program garage on sky has same colour scheme and I just thought it looked cool!!

Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## AndyD

Excuse the crap that is still in the garage, I want to get a shed to put all the lawn mower etc in! But that is my garage finally (almost) finished lol.

Got all the electrics sorted, outside lights put in and the front and side.

And my car in garage showing what room there is about it, and estate too.


----------



## rich-hill

looking good


----------



## Franco50

Looks great mate. Just need to get something on that wall to protect the open BMW door. :thumb:


----------



## big ben

me like :thumb:


----------



## AndyD

cheers guys!!


----------



## Ryan Hughes

thats a cracking set-up you have.


----------



## Leemack

Nice Set up there mate :thumb:


----------



## liammc

nice set up


----------



## macmaw

Looks really good, you can appreciate the size & the room when you see the car in it. :thumb:


----------



## timmel_rimmel

Nice setup mate, looks like you've done a fantastic job, well done. You've shown yourself to be multi-skilled: painter/decorator/interior designer/carpenter/electrician/detailer!

A few questions on your lighting:
- Are the tubes 'anti-SAD' or any other 'specialist' lamp type or are they 'conventional' fluorescent tubes?
- What size are they? 4 foot T8 tubes?
- What power ouput is each tube?
- How many tubes do you have?
- How would you summarise the lighting? Too dark? Too bright? About right?

I'll be moving into a new place soon so will be 'pimping my garage' too. I want it to feel as non-garage like as possible with nicely painted walls and floors, plastic floor matting and decent lighting.

Cheers.


----------



## puntohgt77

Have you not thought about adding carpet along the bottom part of the walls just to protect the doors in case the unthinkable happens?

Looks superb mate! :thumb:


----------



## robertbentley

How did the floor hold up to being parked on ? I noticed one pic had rubber mats under the tyres...

My garage floor paint is peeling nicely, every time I park in a different spot !

So can you recommend the paint you used ???

cheers
bob


----------



## Paul JC

Great garage. Like the work bench you built.


----------



## JJ_

Excellent colour choice, the colours are pretty close  hehe. 

In all seriousness I am jealous.


----------

